# finny needs a collar



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Finn needs a collar before we leave on our trip. I've already ordered his tag. His collar i got him still doesnt' fit. I'd like to get him one of these
Signature Leather Crystal Dog Collars
Just not sure what color. I love the blues and orange. But his new puppia is red so.... 
I am sure the smallest size will fit him though. If anyone else has a link to another good deal that is leather let me know.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh and his tag is this one:
Krazy For Pets | Red Dingo Dog Tag - Bone, Dog Tag, Dog ID Tag, ID Tags


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

How much does Finn weigh? Lacey is 2lbs 5 oz and the Dogla collar I got her in the 8" fits the the very first hole (as tight as I can get it).


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention....LOVE red dingo tags


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't find any collar to fit beau  where do you get dogla collars? Right now he wears a kitten collar lol it's just plain red I'd prefer something fancier


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

the 10" leather brothers is pretty small...the blue is navy, not bright blue like in the pic. The orange is pretty but the mandarin color is not. The green is really nice, bright and peppy. I'd say go for orange or green 

Rolled leather collars are also really good for LC...Round - Rolled Dog Collars - Dog Collar Boutique the red, both blues and the yellow are all super nice. The 10" started fitting Bryco at abt 2 lbs so I bet it'd fit Finn


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Kristy: he was 2 lb 5 oz on the vet's baby scale.  His neck is 5 1/2 in. I will look into those dogla collars!

Kristi: thanks so much for the heads up about the colors. Very helpful!
Orange is my favorite color!! But I dont' know if it would look "sissified" on the finn man. I also like the green alot but sorta afraid of the same thing there. Since his tag has navy on it , was thinking it may look nice to get a blue collar.... decisions decisions..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The blue is really kinda disappointing color wise...like its a boring navy, no pizazz. As long as you like navy then go for it! The green isn't girly at all, FWIW


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The baby blue/light blue is nice tho, btw


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The orange also isn't girly, it tends more toward a "rust" orange rather than a bright one, Trigger has one and it looks great on him.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like the baby blue and i love baby blue and chocolate brown together. Sounds like a winner!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL I like the "jade" color too...but I'd almost put that one on a girl.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

got any pics of trig with the orange on?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The baby blue would look great on him


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

it'd be nice if they'd show the collar with the name of the color..so you know which is which... grr


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, I love the baby blue, I think it would look so nice on Finn.  I have the red in this collar for Pip and Pink and Baby blue for Roo. The 10 inch in this collar actually fits Roo better than the 12 inch, (she has a pretty small neck) but she can wear either. I think the red would look great on Finn too and the orange.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

will this collar bother his coat at all? I really like these with the bling better than the rolled ones. 
And is the "orange" the lighter colored one on the left?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

cherper said:


> Kristy: he was 2 lb 5 oz on the vet's baby scale.  His neck is 5 1/2 in. I will look into those dogla collars!
> 
> Kristi: thanks so much for the heads up about the colors. Very helpful!
> Orange is my favorite color!! But I dont' know if it would look "sissified" on the finn man. I also like the green alot but sorta afraid of the same thing there. Since his tag has navy on it , was thinking it may look nice to get a blue collar.... decisions decisions..


Lacey's neck is a little fatter...at 6"

The collars kristi is talking about are great!!! I just got 2 yesterday...the yellow and red. Love them


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i will prob go with baby blue.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't like the leather brothers ones for LC tbh, 1) you can't really see them and 2) they break the coat...the orange is the bright orange, the light orange is the "mandarin" color that in real life is the same dirty color as a manila envelope. Its awful, and one of the only things I've ever sent back.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

lol btw I will see if I can find Trigger's collars and get a pic or two.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

"Wady, yous gots to be kiddings me!" (the blue looks closest to its real color here I think)











Pweeeeeese takes dem offs!!











The blue still looks brighter here than it does in real life...but the other colors are pretty accurate 











took that pic w/ flash  


Hope that helps! Trig says he'd do anything for a cute lil man like FInn!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LOL he looks like he's getting ready to go bellydancing with all that bling!! 
Thanks!! That helps tremendously!!!!
I really like the baby blue and the green!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are really nice collars, I love them. Does Beebs get one toooo? (Skip the purple, it's dark and blah!).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

probably not!  I gotta curb my spending a bit. And she has some collars so....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

But they don't have matching collars!!??


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Is that a need or a want???


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm having the same problem finding Teddy a collar, at the moment he has a kitten collar on. He is 11 weeks old and only 1kg, just had his second jab today.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww he's about the same size as my finn. You should be able to find him a small leather one. Measure his neck!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I still haven't received my freakin' collar!!! :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:
Ordered it on the 25th and good lord it's coming from Illinois and i'm just in Indiana.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

where'd u order from?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Designer Dog Collars, Dog Harnesses & Carriers - Dog Collar Boutique


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I ordered something from here kitty kitty 6/24 still not here yet, its the 1st time I've used them. So hope mine come soon too!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am gonna be watching for delivery trucks like a hawk. I sent them an email today and asked for a tracking number and let them know I hadn't gotten it yet. It's not like it's going far y'know.  lol I can't wait to see him in his baby blue collar!! I already have his little red dingo tag so...anxious to put it on him.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

cherper said:


> I still haven't received my freakin' collar!!! :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:
> Ordered it on the 25th and good lord it's coming from Illinois and i'm just in Indiana.





cherper said:


> Designer Dog Collars, Dog Harnesses & Carriers - Dog Collar Boutique



I ordered a collar from there a few months ago.. I am in Oregon and it took about a week to get here.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

argh!!! If they don't write today i'm calling them..


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

It took exactly 7 days for me to get my order.

When are you going to Florida?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like the yellow and the blue one 
I think it matches with the tag too (if you ordered it in blue)
I REALLY wanted to buy this one for prada, but they don't ship to the UK 
bitchi bling swarovski crystal collar/bracelet set: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> I really like the yellow and the blue one
> I think it matches with the tag too (if you ordered it in blue)
> I REALLY wanted to buy this one for prada, but they don't ship to the UK
> bitchi bling swarovski crystal collar/bracelet set: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


Holy shoe monsters those are expensive! LOL I love my dogs but I'd NEVER spend tht on a collar for them!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

STILLLLL haven't received it!!! I got an email a few days ago that said they were out of that color. I was like are you kidding. I ordered that thing ages ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

